

Media Temple launched choose-your-own Linux OS VPS hosting - raimondious
http://mediatemple.net/webhosting/ve/

======
chaostheory
I've used MT hosting before. For the price and performance, I couldn't
recommend it to anyone.

Linode and Slice are better.

~~~
raimondious
Totally agree. It's interesting how many different services MT is beginning to
offer, but I wish they would work on the reliability of the existing ones.

I don't understand why they got so popular since this seems to be the
prevailing opinion of them.

Edit: By the way, the reason I noticed this in the first place was to check on
their system status since someone was complaining email was down, which it is,
which is common with them.

~~~
chaostheory
The only reason I tried them was because of Techcrunch's seal of approval
years back.

Their customer service is awesome in terms of being able to get someone on the
phone 24/7 even on the cheapest plans, but yeah I wouldn't need to use it so
often if they're stuff was reliable.

Which services like Heroku, I don't even know how MT is still alive.

------
doki_pen
linode:

    
    
       ram: 540MB
      stor:  24GB
      tran: 300GB
     price: 29.95
    

MT:

    
    
       ram: 512MB
      stor:  20GB
      tran: 350GB
     price: 30.00

